# training in Korea,need help to find a dojang



## tkdguythatliketodrinksoju (Aug 6, 2015)

I will be in korea for a few days on business ,and would like to train hopkido or tkd with a master. I will be in Seoul
close to the airport. any help would be great ,thank you


----------

